# Fenix TK20: Is the Hype in the Light?



## Confederate (Aug 22, 2008)

I've read the threads, I've seen the photos, but I'm still not convinced. I've been very happy with my white LED beams from my P3D/L2D Q5s and am a bit befuddled by what I've heard. 

When I turn on a TK20 at night, am I likely to go, "Oh, wow!"

The color balance issue can't readily be seen in photos because of the discrepancies in digital photographic images. The question is, are people likely to fully appreciate the more accurate color balance of the TK20? Or will it just translate into hype?

In photography, I'm concerned with color balance. With flashlights, I've always tended towards the bluish, or cool, temperatures. (It goes back to the ancient debates about the relative merits of Kodachrome v. Ektachrome in the old National Geographics.) Some liked the emphasis on the blues and whites, while some liked the emphasis on the reds and oranges. And there were filters galore...still are...to accommodate peoples' tastes.

Incandescent lights always tended towards the warm, thus I welcomed the relative coolness of LEDs when they arrived. I'm still not sure what I'm seeing in the photos, but I'd be interested in hearing what others have to say.

P.S. -- I also dislike the yellow grip. At first I thought it might be ten bucks cheaper, but no such luck.


----------



## shomie911 (Aug 23, 2008)

They make a model with a gray grip as well.

I however am a huge fan of the yellow grip, as it make it a lot easier to find if it is dropped.


----------



## Badbeams3 (Aug 23, 2008)

I like a creamier color over stark white. But I don`t know how much hype there is surrounding this light. I generally have been a brighter better guy. But I`m willing to give the light a chance. 

Remember the "reveal" lights claimed to improved colors...looked like they had a blue tint to them...opposite of the new claims. So...I will wait and see. :thinking:


----------



## TONY M (Aug 23, 2008)

I doubt I will buy a TK20 but I do very much like the idea of warmer tints and I dislike very green or purple tints. I don't see anything special about the TK20 other than it has a "warm" Q2 inside it and for me the fact that it takes AAs is a plus. The yellow grip will apeal to some but I find it hideous personally! Thankfully there is an option.

Its just often too dificult to tell what it will be like without seeing the light in person and comparing it against other lights.

People say that warmer (incan like) tints are better outdoors and I'll have to take their word for it as I have no incans that are comparable to any of my LED lights in beam similarity.


----------



## PhantomPhoton (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm personally interested to see how the tint compares, but not enough to buy one. While a lot of the new features of the TK20 sound great, I don't like the bezel up clip and the fact it doesn't have a low somewhere under 10 lumens. I'm really picky  If not for those two things I'd probably buy it; I "need" a good 2AA light still.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Aug 23, 2008)

me personally, i love the TK10 design, but i recently found out about eneloops, so i was searching for a pretty bright light that will take eneloops, so there u have it, i preordered the TK20 because its got 150 lumens, and takes eneloops, and the deal breaker for me is it had a bigger reflector than the L2T, and a brighter low mode at 45 lumens. 

i really dont like the rubber grips, but since this light is aimed for the outdoors type, i can see why they have rubber grips, esp the yellow one, as shomie911 mentioned above, its easier to spot if dropped. i preorderd the gray one because it looks better than the yellow LOL and if i really like this light, i'll buy a yellow one for the car. but for now i plan on getting the E20 for the car. i wish this light had knurling instead.....maybe i'll cut off the grip and just add gapher tape to it. 

my only fore seeable regrets wtih purchasing this light is IF this is like the T1, where they just threw it out in the market to see its flaws and then improve on it next time around ( like the TK10) 

but heck lol then i'd just keep the Tk20 in the car and buy the more up dated version anyways LOL

the tint.....i do perfer incan for the outdoors, with the greens and all. but i've used my p3d so much now, that im use to the cooler tint...so i really dont care about the tint. but again, this light is geared towards the outdoorsy type. 

a thought just occured to me. maybe this is another step up to nicer lights, for the ones that dont like paying for 123As or affraid of the hazzards. because for the non flashaholics its a big step from ur reg alki flashlights to lithiums, more risk more money, and of course more bennifits, but in there eyes, their not willing to put them selves at risk for a brighter flashlight when " mines already does what i need it to do" so i think this tk20 is another step up to the more advanced flashlights for the non flashoholic. the did recently just released some of those entry level lights, and someone looking at the E20 will probably later be tempted to buy the Tk20. i donno, just a thought....


----------



## MichaelW (Aug 31, 2008)

I think there is some hype, but not in the selection/utilization of a neutral-white LED. [cool white has too much blue, warm white too much red, neutral white is just right]

The extra cost over the E20 ($66 to $38) probably rules out mass market appeal.
Two modes of operation seems like one too few, especially if you only want to feed it alkaline cells. (alkaline & turbo, really?)


----------



## techwg (Aug 31, 2008)

probably a good light for general use, like throw it in the glove box, or in the cupboard in the house. I will not buy one, simply because the TK10 is my limit for size, as i do not buy lights that i can not EDC. I have rolled back to the P3D Q5 since i have a good new secure holster, because its an easier and more senseful EDC what with it having low low modes, and great brute force if you need it.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 1, 2008)

I would buy one if it had a cooler led.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 1, 2008)

MichaelW said:


> The extra cost over the E20 ($66 to $38) probably rules out mass market appeal.
> (alkaline & turbo, really?)


+1 

It is just too expensive for me aswell considering that it is not revolutionary or that special.


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 1, 2008)

woodrow said:


> I would buy one if it had a cooler led.




Same here


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 1, 2008)

I am pretty sure the white balance is not functioning properly in the Fenix outdoor shots.
The indoor shots the background is a dirty brown for the warm white and with a bluish tint for the cool white - much the same when I compared my Dereelight Q2 5A with my Ultrafire C3 Q5.

But the outdoor shots are different than my lights at the GTA (Toronto) get together. The Q5 gives a bluish cast to leaves which is not present with the Dereelight. Neither shows a yellow as in the Fenix beamshots.
The lack of a blue tint improves the clarity a bit but not a lot.

I think WadeF's comparison of a Q2 5A Dereelight to assorted other lights is more representative than the Fenix shots of the difference between the neutral warm white LED and the pure white LEDs we are used to.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2531107&postcount=1
Look closely at the grass lower left and the wood mulch lower right (that is closest to tree trunks/branches in those photos)
The SSC-P7 has a blueish tint.
The Q2 5A has good colour rendition for the grass and wood chips but is off on the concrete path. Since there are few concrete paths (or white walls) in the woods that does not matter. But indoors where there are lots of white walls it does matter so the neutral warm white LED flashlight is a DEDICATED OUTDOORS light. You will be disappointed if you use it indoors. I was.
Note the R2 WH has probably the best overall tint for general use - while the grass and wood chips are not the most pleasing, the concrete colour is not way off.


----------



## BillG (Sep 1, 2008)

i'll stick with my 2 light combo. olight T20 and SL scorpion. one indoor/outdoor and one outdoor. both nice and small for EDC. interchangeable cells also.

i still like incan for outdoors. and i save $68 to boot. more money for 123 cells!


----------



## The Sun (Sep 1, 2008)

PhantomPhoton said:


> I'm personally interested to see how the tint compares, but not enough to buy one. While a lot of the new features of the TK20 sound great, I don't like the bezel up clip and the fact it doesn't have a low somewhere under 10 lumens. I'm really picky  If not for those two things I'd probably buy it; I "need" a good 2AA light still.


 

+1


----------



## Mercenaries (Sep 1, 2008)

I am going to order my TK20 very soon. As soon as I receive mine, I will drops a WH Q5 in it. IMHO brightness is more important than color tint. I don't know which exact Q2 is Fenix using, but the WH looks yellow enough for me already. I will get the one with the yellow grip.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 1, 2008)

Awaiting some reviews from CPF'ers.


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 1, 2008)

I agree with a few others that the price seems quite high for this type of light. A lower low would also seem to make sense if the light is meant for outdoor use such a camping activities. I do like the visibility of the Yellow grip, except I don't know how durable it will be. In a couple of years if it wears out you won't be able to find another, however there may be generic solutions to replace it that work just as well. I'm looking for some good AA based lights so I'll keep my eyes on it.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Sep 1, 2008)

I will pick one up from the marketplace in a few months to try out.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 1, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Awaiting some reviews from CPF'ers.




Likewise!


----------



## TORCH_BOY (Sep 1, 2008)

LEDAdd1ct said:


> Likewise!



Same here


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 2, 2008)

So guys what do you think? Will it throw? :naughty:




TK20-TK11

It is bigger than I expected. Real Tank :thumbsup:




I'll post some beamshots tomorrow.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 2, 2008)

WOO! hoo! ....waiting for the beamshots....


----------



## rantanplan (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the pics ... hadn´t thought that the TK20 is that big .

I was close to pre-order one, but could resist so far. Instead I got a neutral white Q2 5C emitter and upgraded my second LxD-head ... pretty yellow thing which I have to get used too first. Maybe I´ll get a TK20 some time too ...


----------



## TONY M (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah it sure looks big. Not the most pocketable and the grip looks hideous, but it probably fits well in the hand.

Awaiting beamshots!


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 2, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> So guys what do you think? Will it throw? :naughty:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't wait!


----------



## Citivolus (Sep 3, 2008)

It seems to throw quite well. I did some testing last night around 120m, and I would definitely be able to tell what a person was wearing at that distance.

I'm measuring 6.7Klux @ 1m on high with both Eneloops and L91s. Not bad for a 2xAA.

Regards,
Eric


----------



## etc (Sep 3, 2008)

Simpler UI sounds nice.

But, fenix L2D Q5 generates 180 lumens vs. 150 for it.


----------



## qip (Sep 3, 2008)

WHOA that thing is huge in a good way , i thought it would be same size as t25...what does it look like without the rubber


----------



## Jarl (Sep 3, 2008)

etc said:


> Simpler UI sounds nice.
> 
> But, fenix L2D Q5 generates 180 lumens vs. 150 for it.



I think the TK20 is 150 OTF lumens, since the E20 is 109 OTF lumens and the TK20 is released after the E20, which would put it on par/brighter than the L2D.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2008)

Size comparison with TK11



The walls are pretty thick



Reflector size comparison. 
From left to right: Romisen RC-P3, Olight T25-T, Fenix TK20, Fenix E20, Fenix L2D 100





Runtime is slightly shorter than advertised.






I have some troubles with correct white balance. I usually use Fluorescent-H, the LEDs look the most realistic with this setting. But TK20 looks too red (or too yellow or blue with other settings). To my eyes the Fluorescent-H white balance is still the most accurate. Just remember that it is slightly less red in the real world.




Some white wall beamshots with other lights:


 

 



Some garden shots:
Fenix TK20 - Olight T25-T - Fenix TK11


 

 


Fenix L2D Q5 - Fenix E20 (spot) - Romisen RC-P3


 

 



And the last comparison with Olight T25-T




The rubber grip - has a good grip  but when changing modes via twisting the head it has a tendency to roll round the body so you have to hold the light firmly (i hope this sentence is understandable). Doesn't affect the real world usage by much but Fenix should solve this issue.

The throw is great, comparable to Olight T25-T, Streamlight Scorpion LED C4, or TK10. Much better than L2D/L2T/E20.

IMHO this is overall very good light. Tint might be too warm for someone but I think that especially incan guys should like it. But it wouldn't be bad if Fenix made Premium R2 Wh version. Probably it would be the brightest 2xAA light available.


----------



## qip (Sep 3, 2008)

is that head bigger than a Dmini head


----------



## cbubu (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks jirik_cz !!!
Great runtime tests and beamshots :wave:
I think that the TK20 will become a winner 
Regards,
(mine is waiting for me at the post-office :scowl


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

WOW. It really can throw for a 2xAA! Its better than I thought certainly, and nice beamshots!

As I said earlier I wish I had got this instead of the TK10 but what can you do...


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2008)

Now I've played with TK10 and TK20 for a while (it is night here). And on a longer distances (30+ meters) the TK20 throws definitely better. On a short distance it may look like both lights have the same throw, but TK20 maintains tighter hotspot over longer distance.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Now I've played with TK10 and TK20 for a while (it is night here). And on a longer distances (30+ meters) the TK20 throws definitely better. On a short distance it may look like both lights have the same throw, but TK20 maintains tighter hotspot over longer distance.


 Cool, I assume that the spill is noticeably brighter on the TK10?
Thanks


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes it is.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Yes it is.


 Thanks jirik.

BTW Is the TK20 as butt ugly in real life as it is in photographs? :duh2:


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2008)

Imho it doesn't look so bad;-)


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Imho it doesn't look so bad;-)


 Good! LOL.


----------



## GreySave (Sep 3, 2008)

Would be curious to know how the tint compares to the Fenix Rebels. I have a pair of those but might consider this emitter down the road in a 123A format if there is a noticeable difference between the TK20 and the Rebels.


----------



## TONY M (Sep 3, 2008)

GreySave said:


> Would be curious to know how the tint compares to the Fenix Rebels. I have a pair of those but might consider this emitter down the road in a 123A format if there is a noticeable difference between the TK20 and the Rebels.


I think the TK20s Q2 will be more incan like than the rebel but the beam will probably not be as smooth.

Right enough posting on this thread from me for now...


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 3, 2008)

Rebels used in Fenix have nice slightly warm tint but they are nowhere near TK20.


----------



## holeymoley (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for the great review Jirik! :thumbsup:
I admit I am really stoked about this light as a good gift light to non-flashoholics that like their lights warm and AA powered. The only thing holding me back is the price. $20 cheaper and I'd buy a bunch of them.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 3, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Now I've played with TK10 and TK20 for a while (it is night here). And on a longer distances (30+ meters) the TK20 throws definitely better. On a short distance it may look like both lights have the same throw, but TK20 maintains tighter hotspot over longer distance.


 
WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO now that is what i wanted to hear! i cant wait to get mines sooN!

when i saw the TK10 come out, i was in love! it took my favorite batt CR123A and it had a kick but ammount of lumens and! it threw pretty well... 

but since im spending alot of money on 123A, i wanted to go with rechargables...and so i wanna go and get the eneloops!

fenix TK20 def hit the spot with me. but....i still dont like the rubber grip....i wonder how thick it is...maybe i'll cut it off...and add some other kinda grip tape....i think......

Question, how is the pocket clip? im guess not too good because of the rubber grip? 

i like the lanyard hole, looks like it'll accept 550 cord.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 4, 2008)

I haven't tried the pocket clip yet and I don't have the box here right now, sorry. The rubber grip looks pretty thick.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## LEDninja (Sep 4, 2008)

GreySave said:


> Would be curious to know how the tint compares to the Fenix Rebels. I have a pair of those but might consider this emitter down the road in a 123A format if there is a noticeable difference between the TK20 and the Rebels.


The rebels are warm amongst the pure white LEDs but nowhere near a neutral warm white LED. While Fenix has not specified the tint bin I suspect Q2 5A as the 3A is Q3 and the warmer ones are P4 or dimmer.

Neutral warm white LED left (Dereelight Q2 5A pill); Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80 right.
This is relative tint as I have no control over the white balance of my simple camera.


----------



## 04orgZx6r (Sep 4, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> The walls are pretty thick


Now that is just impressive:thumbsup:


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2008)

i dont wanna make assumptions yet, but the walls...might not be that thick thru out the whole body tube of the flashlight....if im making any sence...

because if u remove the grip...how much metal is in between there....man im having a hard time explaining things, im good with visual explainations...

if any body knows what im trying to explain please help! LOL!..


----------



## qip (Sep 4, 2008)

i know what you are saying..the body might be as thin as the pic on the left showing right above your post....also i wonder if someone would make an aluminum knurled grip body attachment in place of the rubber ,like how i saw those wooden minimags were ,same thing 2 pieces and go right over the body held in by 4 screws....the rubber i worry about over time getting brittle and cracking drying up etc

anyway this is the best pic i can find to give an idea of what i think about an aluminum 2 piece body add on to fill that space of rubber grip


----------



## squaat (Sep 4, 2008)

just a quick question. Does the manual that comes with the tk20 have a warning about using turbo mode for more than 10 mins (like other fenix lights)? Just wondering if that is still an issue (was it ever really an issue?)


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2008)

qip said:


> i know what you are saying..the body might be as thin as the pic on the left showing right above your post....also i wonder if someone would make an aluminum knurled grip body attachment in place of the rubber ,like how i saw those wooden minimags were ,same thing 2 pieces and go right over the body held in by 4 screws....the rubber i worry about over time getting brittle and cracking drying up etc
> 
> anyway this is the best pic i can find to give an idea of what i think about an aluminum 2 piece body add on to fill that space of rubber grip


 i love the idea! i was actually thinking last night ( before bed ) if maybe that leefy guy can make a whole sepperate body for the tk20 head, just like how he did for the p1d head.


----------



## phantom23 (Sep 4, 2008)

LEDninja said:


> The rebels are warm amongst the pure white LEDs but nowhere near a *neutral warm white* LED.
> 
> *Neutral warm white* LED left (Dereelight Q2 5A pill); Fenix L1T v2.0 RB80 right.



There's no such thing like "neutral warm white". White can be cool, neutral *or* warm. And actually 'warm white' = yellow.


----------



## Burgess (Sep 4, 2008)

Oh man, what a *great* idea !

:twothumbs


Who'll be the first to put* fancy Wood Grips*
on a Fenix TK20 ?



_


----------



## Helmut.G (Sep 4, 2008)

squaat said:


> just a quick question. Does the manual that comes with the tk20 have a warning about using turbo mode for more than 10 mins (like other fenix lights)? Just wondering if that is still an issue (was it ever really an issue?)


none of the T series lights has the warning as they have much more metal than the L/P series helping to cool the LED
also no one has reported any problems due to heat with fenix lights so i guess there has never been an issue

I like the TK20, I might have to get one


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 4, 2008)

ninjaboigt said:


> i dont wanna make assumptions yet, but the walls...might not be that thick thru out the whole body tube of the flashlight....if im making any sence...
> 
> because if u remove the grip...how much metal is in between there....man im having a hard time explaining things, im good with visual explainations...
> 
> if any body knows what im trying to explain please help! LOL!..



I know what you mean. Sure there must be less material in the middle because there is the rubber grip.

Btw. I've just measured runtime in general mode - 11 hours and 15 minutes of flat regulation with sanyo 2700mAh.

All runtimes are measured without any additional cooling.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 4, 2008)

lol yea, i think its still pretty thick!

hm i'll probably buy eneloops for mines! so if u ever have time to do a runtime for TK20 with eneloops on general mode, that'd be great to know, 1hr and 25min ish for eneloops isnt too bad i guess....i was expecting more lol but its okay! thanks for the graphs, their nice!


----------



## Mr. Blue (Sep 5, 2008)

how is the low?
any donut holes/rings in the beam?


----------



## Screwball (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks for the beamshots it re-inforces my decision to get this torch when it becomes available in the UK .I still like the tint from my old minimag and wish it was a lot brighter.Fenix may just have fulfilled my wish


----------



## Helmut.G (Sep 5, 2008)

Screwball said:


> Thanks for the beamshots it re-inforces my decision to get this torch when it becomes available in the UK .I still like the tint from my old minimag and wish it was a lot brighter.Fenix may just have fulfilled my wish


qualityflashlights have them in stock
http://qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=69


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 5, 2008)

Hey everybody! i just got my TK20, and i love it for the most part! it has a nice tint to my eyes, i donno about others. it wasnt bluish it wasnt sickly yellow or brown,...it was nice...i think people that are use to incans ( like someone has mention already ) will like this led

the beam on a white wall does have some weird rings and i can notice some kinda weird blank spot in the hot spot? i donno if that makes sence...but i believe this has to do with the smooth reflector.

mines is running in alkilines...im kinda surpized, cant wait to get eneloops this sunday!

my personal cons of the light, the light is a bit long for my taste, and its head is heavy. and i hate hate hate the grip im tempted to cut it off....

EDIT: well my hands were kinda damp yesterady, so i decided " hey let me check out the grip on the TK20, and its pretty good with wet hands! i think i might just keep it on.....maybe...LOL

but besides that, this light fits my needs really well =] im happy


----------



## kurni (Sep 5, 2008)

I don't have any TK20, but Dereelight 5A Q2; Fenix can't be warmer than 5A.

I enjoy the warm tint very much. It's good outdoor; and I'm getting used to the indoor. It may look slightly off if I use it beside white LEDs, but it's it's a very good trade off IMO. Again, it's subjective as I'm really getting used to the warm tint.


----------



## Screwball (Sep 5, 2008)

Helmut.G said:


> qualityflashlights have them in stock
> http://qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=69


 Cheers Mate


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,
Last night I ordered a TK20 from Fenix-store. I am a bit surprised there seem to be no reviews of this light. Little is found on it, here on cpf. To me it seems an interesting light though: running on 2AA and having decent throw (though not as much as my Tiablo A9, I guess).

Are there any others who can exchange experiences with a Fenix TK20?

Many thanks,
Joris


----------



## StandardBattery (Sep 6, 2008)

22hornet said:


> Hello,
> Are there any others who can exchange experiences with a Fenix TK20?


 
Check this message in General: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/206686


I like the light because it is 2AA, but I feel the price was a little high for 2AA and Fenix since I don't have an immediate need for the light. I'm also waiting for more reviews though.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 6, 2008)

lol, i dont think many people like this light for some reason. and i think the main reason is the grip LOL..but thats just my guess. and maybe a weaker ammount of lumens, 

at far range, outside, the TK20 throws pretty far, compared to my p3d Q5, i know the reflector is diffrent sizes, but yea it def throws pretty well. up close, the hot spot is quite small compared to my p3d or my E2d ( sorry i dont have anything better to refrence it to ) 

oh ya, its pretty much as long as the tiablo a9....and heavyer than the tiablo a9



Question, is there a beam diffuser for this tk20? its head diamiter i believe is: *34.1 millimeters = 1.34251969 in*

any body?


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 6, 2008)

22hornet said:


> Hello,
> Last night I ordered a TK20 from Fenix-store. I am a bit surprised there seem to be no reviews of this light. Little is found on it, here on cpf. To me it seems an interesting light though: running on 2AA and having decent throw (though not as much as my Tiablo A9, I guess).
> 
> Are there any others who can exchange experiences with a Fenix TK20?
> ...



I ordered one last night as well.I think that most people that have an issue with this light is because they most likely are not going to use it as it was designed for .I'm a hunter,hiker camper and spend a bunch of time in the woods so the size works good for me as i don't have it yet all i can say is that a rubber grip should work very well in the rain/snow and the tint should be great outdoors.An every day carry it ain't, but it should make a great backwoods light Ill let u all know how it is in that department when i get it.Hey anyone notice it's getting dark a lot earlier now!


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 6, 2008)

Hello,

For many years I carried a Maglite 6C (with rechargeable batteries for "regulated" output). It had a good throw and could illuminate objects at quite a distance. It may not be a Tiablo A9, but it did the job anyway.
Do you think the TK20 would throw as far as a 6 cell Maglite?

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 6, 2008)

22hornet said:


> Hello,
> 
> For many years I carried a Maglite 6C (with rechargeable batteries for "regulated" output). It had a good throw and could illuminate objects at quite a distance. It may not be a Tiablo A9, but it did the job anyway.
> Do you think the TK20 would throw as far as a 6 cell Maglite?
> ...



No chance of the TK20 out throwing a 6 cell mag! If the mag does one thing well it' throw.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 6, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> No chance of the TK20 out throwing a 6 cell mag! If the mag does one thing well it' throw.


 
Thanks for the reply. So I guess the TK20 will not replace the Tiablo A9 or the 6C.


Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## Jarl (Sep 6, 2008)

The 6D is a bit of a beast in terms of throw. Despite an awful lumens/size ratio, it does pump out a respectable amount of output and with the large reflector at full focus puts most of it in a very small hotspot. TBH, in terms of throw/lux numbers, you're hard pressed to beat a 6D mag. The TK20 certainly won't.


----------



## Modern_Major_General (Sep 6, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Runtime is slightly shorter than advertised.


 
Any chance of doing an alkaline runtime test? Thanks for the results.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 6, 2008)

the TK20 isnt a major thrower like the 6 cell mag or tiablo, but it def surpized me when i saw how far it can go. i got a tiablo also...but i need to find some where to test it out...because so far im not impressed by the tiablo......22hornet did make a good point, this flashlight was made for the outdoors! i gotta keep that in mind.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 6, 2008)

Modern_Major_General said:


> Any chance of doing an alkaline runtime test? Thanks for the results.


 

thats what i was wondering too....


----------



## qip (Sep 6, 2008)

can the head come apart for led or reflector swapping?


----------



## Rat6P (Sep 7, 2008)

Ok. Where can I get *Eneloop 2700mah*???????

I was under the impression they were only 2000mah!
All the ones I see in the shops are only 2000mah

Looking at the runtimes I am assuming this is a mistake


:shrug:


----------



## TONY M (Sep 7, 2008)

Rat6P said:


> Ok. Where can I get *Eneloop 2700mah*???????
> 
> I was under the impression they were only 2000mah!
> All the ones I see in the shops are only 2000mah
> ...


It is a mistake, I assume jirik_cz was using NIMH Sanyo 2700's.


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2008)

Rat6P said:


> Ok. Where can I get *Eneloop 2700mah*???????



Sorry, just a copy&paste typo  

Runtime in general mode:





Modern_Major_General: Sorry no alkalines, but I would expect the same runtime as L2T has (here)

qip: The head is glued


----------



## Rat6P (Sep 7, 2008)

Damn...got me over excited there!!!


----------



## TONY M (Sep 7, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> qip: The head is glued


I hate it when they do that! :shakehead
How are you finding the grip?

Thanks


----------



## jirik_cz (Sep 7, 2008)

As many others reported the grip has tendency to roll when you change the modes. But If you hold the grip firmly it is fine. It could be probably fixed with glue or something. If you don't switch the modes every minute then I think is not a big issue. But Fenix should definitely fix it in a new batches.


----------



## Jarl (Sep 7, 2008)

Looks like fenix missed with the glue. The head is, the grip isn't. Doh.


----------



## qip (Sep 7, 2008)

the grip is such an easy fix i dont know why the big fuss...but even so im hoping someone could make a metal knurled fill in ,in place of the rubber so its not such a bad thing the rubber is loose


this is what the design should have been





or


----------



## superflytnt (Sep 7, 2008)

jirik_cz said:


> Sorry, just a copy&paste typo
> 
> Runtime in general mode:
> 
> ...


 



I'm still amazed by the runtimes of todays torches. Around 10 hours at 45 lumens with rechargeable AA's is way decent in my book. Add to that 1.5 hours at 150 and that's a pretty useful output/runtime combo compared to my old (and gone) SF 6P with 60L for an hour on 2-cr123's. 

As for the grip, I like it for the lights intended use. I haven't ordered mine yet (still saving) but I'd imagine that, even without glue, you can sort of grab the clip for leverage when you change modes and for cold/wet weather I like an insulated grippy surface.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello,

I hope my TK20 will arrive soon .
The rubber coming loose is a real PITA. I have the same situation with an Inova Bolt AAA and it is really annoying.
What glue should be used to fix this problem?

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 7, 2008)

Hell I'm just going to use a couple of zip ties


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 8, 2008)

qip said:


> the grip is such an easy fix i dont know why the big fuss...but even so im hoping someone could make a metal knurled fill in ,in place of the rubber so its not such a bad thing the rubber is loose
> 
> 
> 
> http://imageshack.us


 

well what do u suggest that the easy fix is?

and how would the knurled fill in work?


----------



## Marduke (Sep 8, 2008)

ninjaboigt said:


> well what do u suggest that the easy fix is?




Shot of super glue under the rubber sleeve at a couple spots and you're good to go.


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 8, 2008)

lol eh...yea that would work...but i wanted a more non perminet solution...


oh yea, and i just rolled back the rubber has some groves where the rubber sleve is suppost to have some other rigged thing to sink in to it, so it'll stop it from twisting, but i dont think it works well....


----------



## qip (Sep 8, 2008)

anyone have a pic of the groove, does the metal tube have a raised groove or sunken groove



anyway i found some good pics, 2 pieces and at the ends they bolt like this but not quite so big ,smaller sleeker bolts ...and also before bolting put some epoxy underneath


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 8, 2008)

lol sexy idea,

wel with the grooves....there are both raised and sunkened ones, 

the raised ones are towards the edge where u can peep under the sleve, and there are two of them and they got all the way around, but their very smooth. ( two on each side, total of 4 raised grooves) and i believe this is to prevent the sleve from sliding forward from pressing on the tail cap button.

the sunkened ones are going along the length of the flashlight, theres only two of them, rightbehind where it says " fenix TK20" and those look like they would be more workable for they are deeper and have a more squared off edge to them. and i believe this grove is to prevent the annoying twisting of the sleeve as u try to change the turbo mode. 

hope that helps?


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 8, 2008)

*Fenix TK20 -- New 2xAA Throw King*

Just picked up a TK20--wow. The TK20 will replace my Olight T25-T as my in-car 2xAA thrower, and the T25-T is quite impressive in its own right.

My impressions on the tint: It is no more yellow than your run of the mill Q5 is purple. Compared to household lamplight, it is white. 

I'm looking for a cigar-grip ring that will fit the tube and I may just use road-bike grip tape to replace the rubber.

Does anyone have a picture of the TK-20 with the rubber sleeve removed? I'm tentative to cut mine off until I see what it looks like without it.


----------



## robb5475 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hi guys,
It's relatively easy to remove the rubber grip undamaged by removing the TK20 tail cap, wrapping your hand around the bezel end of the rubber grip and then pulling hard and twisting towards the tail of the light. The rubber will pop over the tail threads and can then be removed from the light. The grip then needs to be de greased along with the body tube and can then be bonded in place with silicone rubber sealant or rubber glue placed in the grooves in the body tube, with a little extra added all round for security. I've done about forty of them now though 15 at a time is about all I can manage before my hand gets too tired to pull the grips off :thumbsup:


----------



## gunga (Sep 8, 2008)

Hey guys, in the old bike shop days, we used to use hair spray to glue the grips on. It made it easier to get the grip on too.

Pump spray hair spray works better than aerosol tho.
To remove the grips we used either an air compressor (blow under the grip with a nozzle) or windex to slip the grip off (can use a chopstick or other non-narking object to get the windex below the grip).

Not sure how well it will work on the TK20 but it's worth a shot. The spray will become slippery if water gets under the grip tho. Of course you could use contact cement...


:devil:


----------



## qip (Sep 11, 2008)

got mine today , very nice, very happy....i removed the grip and it didnt look to bad just bare , i wiped the thin layer of grease they had on it which made it slippery and i put gorilla glue in the 2 body length grooves only, then put the grip back on , set and forget it , couple hours later it doesnt move and all is well....i will say that the tint wasnt as drastic as i thought it would be ,if my memory serves me right its very close to the R2 tint that was in my M20 which was warm


----------



## ozner1991 (Sep 12, 2008)

am i correct that no one reviewd the tk20 yet? i know people have the light but i cant find any thread about reviewing it (or am i missing it?:thinking

:candle:


----------



## EngrPaul (Sep 12, 2008)

To tighten your grip, remove the tail and batteries then immerse for a short period of time in boiling water. This will help restore the grip to it's pre-stretched shape.


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 14, 2008)

I received my TK20 a few days ago. First the light looks to be very rugged and capable of taking a fair bit of abuse.I had the opportunity to test it out in my woods that i often hunt/camp in and was very pleased! I have used many different lights while tracking through my woods and i can honestly say that this is the best i have used so far

It is not a small light but for the intended purpose of this light it doesn't have to be.The side spill is plenty bright enough to walk around with both on high and low. The tint to my eyes is much more like an incandescent then an led and so has better color retention.The 45LM low is more then enough to see properly out to 50-60 feet And the high is simply amazing! 100 yards i would say.It really is comforting to have this level available if needed.All in all i feel that this is a great light and will replace my current woods light.My one wish would be to have a third level at 10-20 LM so as not to kill your night vision.It's simply amazing how far we have come to get this kind of output and performance out of two AA.

Now if you are a white wall hunter this is not going to be the light for you.It does have some rings and artifices but as i have said before that is not what this light was made for. Take it outside,walk with it in the woods and you will see the true use for this light a tough,bright light that was built for the outdoors. DAN


----------



## Burgess (Sep 14, 2008)

Thank you for your review, thermal_guy.

:thumbsup:



Tell us, if you would . . . .


Does your flashlight's *rubber-collar* slip or rotate ?



That's my big question with this flashlight.

:candle:
_


----------



## thermal guy (Sep 14, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Thank you for your review, thermal_guy.
> 
> :thumbsup:
> 
> ...



It did slip.And man did that bug me but all you have to do is slip it off from the tail end after you have removed the tail cap.Put some super glue into the two groves and a little every where else and your good.The grip designed was not properly done but it's a quick fix and it should not hold anyone back from getting this light.It's a wonderful outdoors light.


----------



## 22hornet (Sep 18, 2008)

Hello,

I received my TK20 the day before yesterday. It's all very nice but the rubber schroud really is a pita. I hope Fenix will make the next batch without this rubber :shakehead.
This, however, should not hold you back (use some glue) as the light itself is a marvel .

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## squaat (Sep 18, 2008)

Just received a TK20 that I've bought for an outdoorsy camping friend. So naturally I needed to test out the light first :naughty:

All I can say is wow. It out throws my 2D Mag with a terralux drop in bulb. (I'll be upgrading that to a 6AA soonish) Not sure it is truly out throwing it, or if it just appears to be out throwing it, as the natural tint make the details of far away objects much much clearer. However from my eyes it seems to light up objects better and at a further distance than my Mag.

The general mode is also good and while 45 lumens in a bright white led may be too blinding at close range, the natural tint of the tk20 doesn't seem half as bad. (though I did not do any testing with night adapted eyes)

Also seems to work well indoors, so much more detail due to the natural tint. I guess the best way to describe it is that under a standard Q5 (L2D) things seem washed out and flat when compared to the natural tint in the tk20.

Unfortunately this tk20 had the loose grip problem, which for mine is an issue especially when you need to twist the head to get to the turbo mode. Since this is a gift, I wanted it to be top notch, so I tried fixing it using some spare bathroom caulking that I had around, but that didn't work (the caulking wouldn't grip to the anodized body). Thought about using some double sided tape. Just kinda want to stay away from a permanent solution like super glue. Has anyone tried the boiling solution mentioned awhile back, does it work?
What about the hair spray solution? Or should I just do the superglue thing and be done with it?

All in all this is an excellent light, so much so that I'm considering getting one for myself now.


----------



## cbubu (Sep 18, 2008)

I had the same problem of loosing grip. I used neoprene glue and it's just great for me. Pull off the rubber grip (pull off the O-ring before), apply the glue on the grip and on the body of the light, let them dry 10 minutes and put the grip back. It's a permanent solution but the loosing grip was such a trouble that I think it's worth 
Regards,


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 18, 2008)

fyi modified grip i posted a week or so ago here:


----------



## odessit (Sep 18, 2008)

thermal guy said:


> It is not a small light but for the intended purpose of this light it doesn't have to be.The side spill is plenty bright enough to walk around with both on high and low. The tint to my eyes is much more like an incandescent then an led and so has better color retention.The 45LM low is more then enough to see properly out to 50-60 feet And the high is simply amazing! 100 yards i would say.It really is comforting to have this level available if needed.All in all i feel that this is a great light and will replace my current woods light.My one wish would be to have a third level at 10-20 LM so as not to kill your night vision.It's simply amazing how far we have come to get this kind of output and performance out of two AA.
> 
> Now if you are a white wall hunter this is not going to be the light for you.It does have some rings and artifices but as i have said before that is not what this light was made for. Take it outside,walk with it in the woods and you will see the true use for this light a tough,bright light that was built for the outdoors. DAN



The above post pretty much sums up my limited time with TK20 and L2D (fresh set of Eneloops).

TK20


Warm light (no pun), huge difference over L2D colors
Tight & clearly defined hotspot, couple thin rings and a large sidespill
Easy to hold & see (with yellow grip )
Very nice thrower. Can go much farther than my tree line ~50 meters
Perfect for outdoors (hunting)
Wish - Reduced weight for long hiking
Wish - focusable light and more modes (or SOS mode J.I.C.?)
Grudge - the grip needs to be glued/replaced. Examples abound.
L2D


Very cool light (no pun).
Fuzzy hotspot (larger than TK20), large sidespill (same size as TK20)
Harder to hold since it is pencil thin
OK thrower, but less so than TK20. I say ~40 meters on high, but maybe the outdoor color rendering is screwing up my contrasts
EDIT - Forgot to post Turbo mode - far reaching. Can go much farther than my tree line ~50 meters.
Good for toolbox/car/urban environment
Wish - anti-roll feature
Wish - Focusable

I like TK20 more for every day use, but L2D is more portable. Take my mini review with a grain of salt, this is my first set of nice-er flashlights.

Also would like to thank jiric_cz for the runtime tests. It really helps nubs out to decide on lights & batteries.:thumbsup:


----------



## roymail (Sep 19, 2008)

*Youreacrab*, does the pocket clip come off so you can put on the inner tube or is that necessary?

Your's looks real good... how much trouble was it to put on?

I also like the idea of wrapping it with paracord... anyone done that?

Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## squaat (Sep 19, 2008)

The pocket clip is easily attached and detached via two screws. On the one I recieved the clip did not come pre-attached, you attach it with the supplied screws and hex key.


----------



## youreacrab (Sep 19, 2008)

roymail said:


> *Youreacrab*, does the pocket clip come off so you can put on the inner tube or is that necessary?
> 
> Your's looks real good... how much trouble was it to put on?
> 
> ...



yep, clip comes uninstalled and attaches with screws.

putting on the innertube was no trouble at all!


----------



## squaat (Sep 19, 2008)

So I was looking for a non permanent solution to the slipping tk20 grip problem. (just in case I wanted to switch the grips later on) And I think I found it. Double sided tape! 

I just took off the rubber grip, cleaned it off (it was a tad greasy in there) stuck some double sided tape on the tube (but not over the grooves) and slipped the grip back on and gave the grip a tight squeeze to make sure that it stuck to the tape.

So now the grip doesn't slide much. Yes it can still slide if you force it, but it no longer slides when turning the head to switch modes, which is all I need.


----------



## WDR65 (Sep 19, 2008)

Just curious is anyone has a Surefire E2DL to compare throw and output with a TK20?


----------



## selfbuilt (Sep 19, 2008)

Just got mine, but don't have time for a full review right now (a few other invited ones in the hopper first ). 

First impressions are that it is very solid (although I'm thinking the added weight will limit portability). Definitely the best 2AA thrower that Fenix has produced yet - throws almost as well as my T1 did (sorry, don't have any lux numbers handy at the moment). And yes, my grip is also loose - I think I'll try the boiling trick first and see how it goes.

But I thought I'd share a quick pic of the beam tint compared to the L2D Q5. First, control pic in daylight






Now the evening shots. Camera set to daylight white balance, 5sec exposure, f3.2.






Enjoy! :wave:


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Sep 19, 2008)

I love the way that GIF alternates. It really shows the differences in the way objects appear!


----------



## woodrow (Sep 20, 2008)

Great!!! Your animation pushed me over the edge. Now I have to buy one!
Thanks selfbuilt!!! 

edit: order sent. MattK.... I expect a Christmas card and a box of chocolates or a tin of popcorn... or something this year!


----------



## Rob187 (Sep 20, 2008)

squaat said:


> So I was looking for a non permanent solution to the slipping tk20 grip problem. (just in case I wanted to switch the grips later on) And I think I found it. Double sided tape!
> 
> I just took off the rubber grip, cleaned it off (it was a tad greasy in there) stuck some double sided tape on the tube (but not over the grooves) and slipped the grip back on and gave the grip a tight squeeze to make sure that it stuck to the tape.
> 
> So now the grip doesn't slide much. Yes it can still slide if you force it, but it no longer slides when turning the head to switch modes, which is all I need.


 
Just tried the same thing on my TK20. I put double sided tape down each side and now the rubber grip stays put - won't spin around at all now. Much, much better. Nice thinking squaat!


----------



## kts (Sep 20, 2008)

Great GIF :twothumbs

Check out the street in the background, the L2D Q5 seems a lot brighter, maybe its just the tint...


----------



## ninjaboigt (Sep 20, 2008)

Hmm i dont have a l2d, but i got a p3d, and i believe the spill on the p3d reflectors are brighter than the tk20...thats one thing i hate about the tk20...well not hate, but limits my use to mid range use, 10 feet away, the spot isnt taht great, but further way its better....


----------



## woodrow (Sep 20, 2008)

kts said:


> Great GIF :twothumbs
> 
> Check out the street in the background, the L2D Q5 seems a lot brighter, maybe its just the tint...


 
I agree! Thats why I always liked the cooler temps on leds....the spill just apears SO much brighter. I have also dismissed all the incan (I mean they must still listen to 8 thacks and use rotery phones, right?) guys comments that leds don't do so well outdoors....that they wash things out... But looking at the great gif, it is obvious that the red flowers stand out more and have more depth with the warmer tinted TK20. Also, the color tint between the two bushes is more noticable with the TK20. 

The tint is what held me off of buying this light... but, hopefully, come Wednesday or Thursday night.... I will have a new perspective.

Also, youreacrab.... cool grip...thanks for posting.


----------



## woodrow (Sep 25, 2008)

I received mine today. I am impressed. It is bright....its beam is NOT brown....just a very warm white. It throws very well for an AA light....better than the Fenix T1...not as well as the Olight M20 with the smooth reflector.

I like that it can tail stand...also that medium is very usable. Its hotspot is perfectly centered...unlike my M20. It is not as bright as the M20, but it is brighter than any other AA light I have had. I will add some beamshots later... If you need/want a AA light....it is worth checking out.

*I would gladly pay someone for the batteries if they would be willing to do a runtime graph with Energizer e2 lithiums on high and med.*


----------



## Burgess (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you for the report, Woodrow.


Does your "rubber grip" slip or rotate ?

_


----------



## cbubu (Sep 27, 2008)

woodrow said:


> *I would gladly pay someone for the batteries if they would be willing to do a runtime graph with Energizer e2 lithiums on high and med.*


Here are the runtimes :
Tk20 runtime with energizer lithium batteries on High (about 2:05 to 50%)
In Hours:




In minutes:




not so bad 
Regards,


----------



## woodrow (Sep 27, 2008)

Wow!... Thanks!

PM sent!


----------



## Chao (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks for the runtime graph, cbubu :twothumbs


----------



## 22hornet (Oct 24, 2008)

Hello,
Yesterday I was sitting in my kitchen and did a ceiling bounce test with the following three:
- Maglite 6C with terralux tle6EX with nimh
- Fenix TK20 with nimh
- Maglite 2C with Malkoff dropin with nimh

To be honest, apart from tint: the terralux the bluest and the fenix the yellowest, there was little or no difference in output.

Kind regards,
Joris


----------



## woodrow (Oct 31, 2008)

Burgess said:


> Thank you for the report, Woodrow.
> 
> 
> Does your "rubber grip" slip or rotate ?
> ...


 
I had a fellow cpf'r ask me about this light...and I went back through this thread.... So Sorry Burgess!!! I was so excited about seeing a e2 lithium runtime graph I missed your post. Mine did rotate...but 2 minutes of Superglue gel solved the problem.

My normal night walking light is the Spear, but I took the TK20 out a couple of nights ago. While not as bright or throwy.... its much wider sidespill and better color rendition makes it possibly more usable. It does do a nice job showing the forground while being able to illumanate things pretty decently at the 60-100 yard mark.


----------



## Federal LG (Oct 31, 2008)

That´s me! :naughty:

I just ordered a TK20 for me too...

I think I´ll gonna love it´s regulation and throw.

Can´t wait!


----------



## Burgess (Oct 31, 2008)

When you get it,
please let us know if the Rubber Grip rotates.


Does Fenix ever plan to FIX this little problem ?


Why can't THEY apply a dab of SuperGlue ?

:sigh:
_


----------



## EngrPaul (Oct 31, 2008)

Burgess said:


> When you get it,
> please let us know if the Rubber Grip rotates.
> 
> 
> ...


 

Hmmm, yes, and I recall also that there would be different colors available. I must admit, I'm being way too patient! :laughing:


----------



## squaat (Oct 31, 2008)

for a less permanent solution to the rotating grip problem, try double sided tape. That worked for me.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 1, 2008)

Woo! I just pulled the trigger on a TK20 with the yellow grip! (From Fenix-Store)

I went with the yellow because I like the black/yellow color contrast better than the black/grey.

I was debating between this light and the TK11, but really I'm a AA battery guy, and the TK20 works with my existing supplies instead of having to add additional (Li-ion) battery costs to the TK11 (Which would make it about twice the cost of the TK20... ouch). Also, I plan to use this light for running outside at night after work, so I wanted to see what the warm tint LED was all about.

And so the waiting begins!!


----------



## woodrow (Nov 1, 2008)

Burgess said:


> When you get it,
> please let us know if the Rubber Grip rotates.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hey back off with the grip fix!!!!! Fixing the TK 20's grip problem has been MY ONLY successful mod to date

Its nice to have one light that after I have "improved" it....that works a little better than when I got it. My other mods....not so much


----------



## bill in utah (Nov 1, 2008)

Burgess said:


> When you get it,
> please let us know if the Rubber Grip rotates.
> 
> 
> ...



They have. There is a newer grip that works 100% tight with no glue or anything like that. 

I think the newer ones are fixed and the original ones (early, i got mine within the first 2 weeks) have their grips a little too big. 

I love the light now. 

Take care, Bill


----------



## KrisP (Nov 1, 2008)

I hate reading this thread... I ordered mine in August and it still hasn't arrived and doubt it ever will 

I guess I'll have to order another one when I can afford it!


----------



## squaat (Nov 1, 2008)

KrisP said:


> I hate reading this thread... I ordered mine in August and it still hasn't arrived and doubt it ever will



Who did you order it from? I see that you are in melb, I've used torchworld.com.au and have found them to be very quick and reliable.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 1, 2008)

Burgess said:


> When you get it,
> please let us know if the Rubber Grip rotates.



Actually, I planned to "mod" mine.
I hope the rubber part is not glued.
I´ll change it for something black and thinner...

And now, the waiting begins... (it´s the WORST part!) :mecry:


----------



## KrisP (Nov 1, 2008)

squaat said:


> Who did you order it from? I see that you are in melb, I've used torchworld.com.au and have found them to be very quick and reliable.


I'd rather not say who I ordered it from, but they're not interested in taking any responsibility for it not arriving :mecry: I have ordered from Torchworld before and due the the poor Aussie dollar, I think I'll be going back to them next time.

[Edit - And suddenly a full refund is issued :thumbsup:]

[Edit 2 - Wow... Torchworld prices have increased due to the AU$. Over $100 for a TK20 delivered. I'm out of buying until the $ gets better :shakehead]


----------



## Burgess (Nov 1, 2008)

Glad to hear it, KrisP !

:twothumbs
_


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 5, 2008)

Sweet! I got my yellow TK20 in today! I was lucky in that my sample has the led centered perfectly in the reflector, and the beam looks great! It ought to throw like crazy, but I haven't taken it out for testing yet. Given the way this work week has been, I probably won't have time until the weekend, maybe. 

It's smaller than it looks in photos. I've found that to be true with a lot of lights. It's shorter than the MiniMag LED, and still fairly slender. 

It kinda stinks that it didn't come with a lanyard like other Fenix lights. I robbed the one off of my RiverRock 2C. The TK20's holster looks really nice though, with the velcro cover and tear-off option for the belt.


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 5, 2008)

Federal LG said:


> Actually, I planned to "mod" mine.
> I hope the rubber part is not glued.
> I´ll change it for something black and thinner...
> 
> And now, the waiting begins... (it´s the WORST part!) :mecry:


For anyone who has issues with their grips, just contact us for a replacement
https://www.4sevens.com/contact_us.php


----------



## Burgess (Nov 5, 2008)

So, do the newest TK20's have a "non-rotating" grip ?


Does Fenix *GLUE* them on, now ?


Finally ? ? ?


Thank you, David !

:thumbsup:
_


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 5, 2008)

"So, do the newest TK20's have a "non-rotating" grip ?


Does Fenix *GLUE* them on, now ?"
==================

Umm, sorry, on my light the grip will rotate also. Feels like it's "keyed" to a slot or something on the body, you can feel it shift out of the grove when it rotates. 

I'm just going to try it as is for a while before attempting any fix. I've had disasters with super glue before, so I really DON'T want to try any fixes that involve glue!


----------



## 4sevens (Nov 5, 2008)

Stress_Test said:


> "So, do the newest TK20's have a "non-rotating" grip ?
> 
> 
> Does Fenix *GLUE* them on, now ?"


No, they are not glued. The rubber grips are just smaller so they will fit tighter.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks 4sevens,

But just to clarify, that text was actually from Burgess's post, and I just did a cut 'n paste.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 7, 2008)

Just wanted to provide an update and say that I'm very pleased with this light. The neutral led does work as advertised, because I noticed the tree leaves looked nicer and more natural. This was after taking the light with me on a night time run, and shining it at every big tree along the route! 

In terms of output and throw, it is pretty close to the Task Force 2C, but of course not as big and heavy. The rubber grip sure is nice on the fingers when you have the light clenched in your fist for a while.

I'll try to provide some photos soon, because there aren't all that many photos of the TK20 on CPF, and it'd be useful to include them in this thread as info for others who come across it later.


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 9, 2008)

Photo time:

Size reference photos first:




*Here's the TK20 with the RiverRock 2C cree and the 2AA MagLED.





Here's an "in hand" shot with the 2AA MagLED.

Some indoor beam shot comparisons coming up later tonight...


----------



## Burgess (Nov 9, 2008)

Thank you for the photos, StressTest.


Especially seeing it alongside a Mini-MagLED, for comparison.
_


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 9, 2008)

You're welcome Burgess. I figured the MM led would be a good size reference for many people. 

Here are some wall shots intended mainly to show the relative beam shape of the TK20 vs. a few others. I've bumped up the gamma correction to show more details, but you can still get some idea of relative brightness. The white balance is set to daylight, but the other settings are automatic. I should also mention that the wall is NOT white, it's more of a light taupe/tan color. 




3D MagLED







TK20 on low




MiniMagLED 2AA





Here's a shot of the TK20, 3D Mag, and 2AA Mag lying on the carpet. The spill of the TK20 is wider than the 2AA, but not as wide as the 3D.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got the TK20 and first impression is that its quite nice, however, I notice theres a very high pitch noise coming from the tailcap. Does anyone else also have a high pitch noise coming from the tailcap? Its definitely the tailcap and not the emitter. 


Overall its a vert nice torch. The led is nicely centred. The yellow rubber grip does make quite nice to hold. It throws quite well. Better than my olight T25 I think but the T25 has an OP reflector so I'm not sure. My Led Lenser P7 still easily out throws them both though. 

The natural colour of the LED is fantastic! Its really gives things shape. Its true that you can see more detail. I only hope that high pitch noise isnt going to be a long term problem. You can just hear it when you put it up to your ear so its not annoying. If there is an issue, hopefully its just the clicky that needs replacing. 

edit: Theres no noise when its on low though
edit edit: Hmm, when you switch to low and then back to high a couple of times, the noise goes too


----------



## WadeF (Nov 11, 2008)

Many of these new LED flashlights that use electronics to regulate the current will make a noise. If you have to put the light up to your ear to hear it then I wouldn't worry about it, since your flashlight doesn't belong in your ear.


----------



## Federal LG (Nov 11, 2008)

Nice pics Stress Test !!

As long as I get mine, I´ll put a review in CPF too.
We don´t have a huge review with tons of pics of the TK20.
12 day and counting... damn postal service!!

I love the picture in your hand, comparing with the Mag. :twothumbs


----------



## jeep44 (Nov 11, 2008)

I got one of these lights about a month ago. I thought it might be a good EDC at work, but it IS a bit big for that. The amount of light, and the throw coming out of it are simply amazing. I can use it to easily point out valves and such in the far reaches of the piping up near our plant's roof.
I'm not a fan of the included sheath. It would probably be great for someone in the military, worn on MOLLE loops on a vest (my son is a Marine), but as a belt holster, it is too big,especially while sitting-the flap over the lens pulls off to one side. Also, for a holster this big already, why not a small pocket on each side of it for a set of extra batteries? It does devour AAs,after all. I may go back to carrying my smaller Fenix again for work-this is a big,heavy light.
The throw outside at night is outstanding. I have deer eating the fruit on the trees in my small orchard, and this thing lights them up like daytime,far across the field. All the deer hunters at work have decided that this is what they want to carry out in the field. It would make a great headlight for a bicycle,too.
I don't really understand the concern with the grip-I didn't even notice that mine slipped a bit until I read so much about it here-it's no problem to me.
All in all, I can say that this is a flashlight you should own if you want brightness and throw, with the benefit of using AAs..


----------



## Stress_Test (Nov 11, 2008)

Floppy:

I notice the high-pitched noise sometimes too, both from this light and others as well. It's never been loud enough to be an annoyance, and it has to be pretty quiet to hear it at all. Be glad you can hear it because that means your ears are still good! As you get older you lose that ability to hear high frequency (and doing lots of shooting accelerates the process!). My dad and I were messing with a tone-generator "Basic" program, and he couldn't hear high frequency tones that I thought were quite loud. 

Federal:

Thanks for the kind words! Looking forward to your review and pics!


Jeep:

I find the TK20 is great for a jacket pocket carry light in cooler weather. It is a tad bit large for jeans pocket or belt carry EDC, but it could be done if you had a frequent need for it. I've been using mine for more specific use (mostly running, so far) rather than EDC. I'd love to take this light on a night hike!


----------



## squaat (Nov 11, 2008)

RE: Squealing

I have and L2D and and L1D that both squeal, the squeal (so I've been told) comes from the inductor which regulate the voltage and current to give constant output. 
The level of squeal differs between my L2D and L1D heads. My L2D is quite loud while my L1D is much quieter, it hisses more than squeals. (and yes I did try the L1D head on the L2D body)
If I had of known that the squealing differs so much from unit to unit I would have returned my L2D as IMHO it's kinda annoying.



RE: TK20 as a bike light

Does the TK20 fit in the fenix bike light mount? 
I would think it's tapered grip would be problematic


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 12, 2008)

squaat said:


> I have and L2D and and L1D that both squeal, the squeal (so I've been told) comes from the inductor which regulate the voltage and current to give constant output.
> The level of squeal differs between my L2D and L1D heads. My L2D is quite loud while my L1D is much quieter, it hisses more than squeals. (and yes I did try the L1D head on the L2D body)
> If I had of known that the squealing differs so much from unit to unit I would have returned my L2D as IMHO it's kinda annoying.


Oh right, there is a squeal coming from my L2D too. Thats really strange that I haven't noticed that before as I've got one of those niteize head bands that I use the L2D in. Mind you, I have to stick the end of the L2D into my ear to be able to hear the squeal. Well more of a buzz than a squeal. 



squaat said:


> RE: TK20 as a bike light
> 
> Does the TK20 fit in the fenix bike light mount?
> I would think it's tapered grip would be problematic


It fits perfectly in the fenix bike mount. Very tight, doesnt rattle. More rattle from the bike mount. More flood would be nicer. I tried mounting it on my helmet but it felt kind of heavy. Perhaps one can get used to the weight. It might be worth it because I feel that I get better depth perception with the colour rendition.


----------



## squaat (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks for the Pic Mr Floppy. Might have to invest in a bike mount or two now. 

Yeah the squeal from my L2D is quite significant I can hear it even when the light is at arms length. (The L1D is the one that I basically have to stick in my ear to hear)

This is a bit off topic, but how well does the niteize head band work with the L2D, I was thinking of getting one so I can snowboard at night.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Nov 13, 2008)

squaat said:


> This is a bit off topic, but how well does the niteize head band work with the L2D, I was thinking of getting one so I can snowboard at night.


The L2D is great on the headband. Nice and light, especially if you can find some light batteries. The TK20 is a bit of a struggle to squeeze on to the headband. Infact, I think the headband was designed for maglites. The outer loop fits a mag mini perfectly and the inner loop fits the mag solitaire perfectly. The L2D seems a little loose or it might be because I've stretched the elastic by now. Especially after squeezing the TK20 in to it. The weight of the TK20, well for me anyway, tends to make one side slide down over the ear. Not that I've tried it but I think the colour would be well suited for snowy foggy conditions. If there was neutral white version of the L2D, I would get it for sure.


----------



## hiker123 (May 23, 2009)

Burgess said:


> Thank you for the photos, StressTest.
> 
> 
> Especially seeing it alongside a Mini-MagLED, for comparison.
> _


+1


----------



## heater (Dec 2, 2009)

grip glue used on atv and watercraft for the hand grips.


----------



## heater (Dec 10, 2009)

Just got my tk20 yesterday,(battery juntion) and got a chance to use it last night here in Michigan during a good snowstorm we got. Very impressed with the light. Awsome throw for a little guy. Cuts through the blowing snow quite well. Grip was tight, and i was unable to twist it. No whinning in eather mode, and a near perfect beam. All things i worried about when i ordered it. It did a better job than my 3 cell mag in the snow. A little big for an EDC, but I'm going to carry it anyway. Goes on my shoulder rig for a pistol quite well, but it is winter and is easier to carry. Might be a bit much in the summer to lug around. All in all, would buy it again, and will for gifts!:thumbsup:


----------

